# Cougar spot and stock tags



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Ended up buying one for the $30. Might as well have a tag in pocket in case I happen to see one while out in the woods. Anyone else buying the new cougar spot and stock tags?

PS I realize I used the wrong “stalk” in the title. Can’t edit it now though.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

What are these tags? Are they available for every unit? Archery? Any weapon? Unlimited quota?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> What are these tags? Are they available for every unit? Archery? Any weapon? Unlimited quota?


These tags are available for purchase now:

"Due to the new predator management law passed this year, DWR Director Mike Fowlks has opened a new fall spot-and-stalk hunting season for cougars, which will run from Aug. 1 to Dec. 31. This hunt will be implemented on a year-by-year basis, as needed, to decrease cougar population densities. Anyone interested in participating in this year's new hunt may purchase a $30 permit online or at Division offices and harvest a cougar without the use of dogs during this spot-and-stalk hunting season."

https://wildlife.utah.gov/news/utah...t-cougar-hunting-recommendations-2020-21.html


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Ok, so are they good for any unit? Male or female? That like doesn’t have a very good description of the hunt


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

MooseMeat said:


> Ok, so are they good for any unit? Male or female? That like doesn't have a very good description of the hunt


I agree, I've just ordered my tag it hasn't got here yet and the guidebook isn't out. I agree that's vague, maybe the permit will have some details. But it's probably not the best call to release a tag without the guidebook out. It sounds like statewide/any cougar/any weapon. Hopefully the tag or guidebook verifies some things.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I would think it's for certain units. Could you imagine the folks out in the woods trying to find a cat? LOL! It's hard enough with a pack of hounds. IMO this hunt is a way to bring in more money and a very low success rate in taking a cat.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When I started hunting big game back in the 60's you could pick up a state wide bear and cougar tag for a dollar each and the season ran all year. Granted the combination license cost less than $20 at the time. 

Just glad that they are trying something 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------

